# الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## جندان (12 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ربنا لا علم لنا ألا ما علمتنا 

الموضوع الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة 

دائما ما نسمع عن الطاقة المخزونة والقوة المحركة الدافعة ونقل الحركة الدورانية وأشياء كثيرة 
كلها ناتجة عن دوران الأجسام حول محورها . أعذروني فهده أول مشاركة أقدمها لكم بعد ما أخدت
الكثير من هذا المنتدى الكبير على مدى سنين في شتى المجالات . عطائكم السخي وصبركم على العطاء 
جعلني أطرح هذه الفكرة لتطبيقها معكم عمليا لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولمن يحب أن يستفيد لمجرد العلم بالفكرة ,
مشاركتكم وأرائكم وتوجيهاتكم وتعليقاتكم سوف تكون بأذن الله سبب لنجاحها وتطويريها ,
وقد عملت رسومات توضيحيه تساعد لشرح الفكرة .
وللعلم آنا قد عملت بعض التجارب سأوافيكم بها بأذن الله بالصور ومقاطع الفيديو.
الفكرة بسيطة وسهله بس تعتمد على حسابات ومعادلات مكانيك دقيقه وأساسها العزم والسرعة 
والوزن والزمن وعملية التكبير للعزم والسرعة .






1 محرك كهربائي نصف حصان سرعته 1500 لفة / دورة بالدقيقة .
2 عجله (Flywheel) وزنها 25 كيلو جرام ما يعادل 55 رطل قطرها 46 سم مثبته على قواعد (بيرنج) 
نسبة بكرة المحرك الى بكرة العجلة 2:1 العجلة ستكون سرعتها 750 لفة بالدقيقة .
لاتوجد مقاومة احتكاك يعنى ممكن تحركها بيدك بسهوله .
سيحتاج المحرك بداية الأمر قوته الكاملة لتحريك دوران العجلة وتسريعها وقد يسخن من شدة مقاومة ألعجلة لدورانها حتى يوصلها لأعلى سرعته الكاملة 100 % وعندما توصل ألعجله لسرعتها الكاملة الثابتة المنتظمة 
لا تحتاج العجلة ألقوه الكبيرة التي بدأ ت فيها لاستمرار دورانها بل تحتاج فقط 12.5% من قوة المحرك بدون حمل للعجلة . وهـذا بالضبط نفس حركة السيارة فى البداية تحتاج إلى عزم كبير قادر على تحريكها 
مسافة لبداية التسارع .
اللي قمت فيه عمليا بالتجربة بنفس الفكرة للصورة أعلاه
النتيجة أن المحرك لم يستطع تحريك ألعجله بتسارع ألا بعد ما أدرت ألعجله بيدي وفعلا بذا بالسخونة
حتى بدأت ألعجله بالتسارع إلى أن وصلت إلى سرعتها الكاملة وكانت النتيجة مذهلة .
كثلة من الحديد تدور بسرعة 750 لفه بالدقيقة حول محورها 
عند فصل الطاقة عن المحرك العجلة استمرت في الدوران لمدة 40 ثانيه في حالة تباطؤ حتى توقفت 
ولو أيضا فصلت السير حق المحرك (الحزام) لأنه سبب مقاومه للعجلة لكانت المدة أكثر من 40 ثانيه
أليست هذه تسمى الطاقة المخزونة . حركة استمرت 40 ثانيه إلى أن تلاشت الطاقة منها تدريجيا
واليكم البيانات التالية الخاصة بدوران العجلة فقط بدون حساب قوة المحرك الدافع لها لأنها تخص 
الكتلة ودوران الأجسام حول محورها بإمكانكم مراجعتها والتدقيق فيها.
750	R.P.M. سرعة العجلة
25	Mass(kg) وزن الكتلة بالكيلوجرام
0.23	radius نصف القطر
الناتج 
4080	The kinetic energy (joules)	الطاقة الحركية للعجلة (بالجول)
18	Speed (M/s) متر بالثانية
3617	(kg) force كيلوجرام قوة
34058	Newton's نيوتن
0.7	Inertia (kg*mA^²) قصور ذاتي

لاحظوا الكتلة اللي وزنها 25 كيلوجرام كم أصبح وزنها 3617 كيلوجرام قوة
وتدور بسرعة 18 متر بالثانية = 65 كيلومتر بالساعة = 40 ميل بالساعة
أليس القوه هي الوزن ووحدتها نيوتن 
لو بحثتا معادلات نيوتن وما يعادلها لوجدنا


----------



## jomma (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود، الموضوع مهم وله تطبيقاته مثال على ذلك محرك السيارة، 
حيث تقوم الحذافة (fly wheel) الني تكتسب طاقة دورانها وتقوم ايضا بتخزين الطاقة من الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق الوقود في المحرك


----------



## جندان (13 يناير 2012)

Energy The joule is the work done when the point of application of a force of one newton is
displaced a distance of one meter in the direction of the force.
Force The Newton is that force that, when applied to a body having a mass of one kilogram,
gives it an acceleration of one meter per second squared.​


----------



## جندان (14 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقل ربى زدني علما 

تابع الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة 

ألان أذا ضاعفنا الوزن بإضافة عجلتين بنفس مواصفات ووزن العجلة الأولى ليصبح عدد العجلات 
ثلاث عجلات بنسب مختلفة كما في الرسم التالي 



ألان بتكون النتيجة مختلفة ثلاث عجلات وزن كل واحدة 25 كيلوجرام وبسرعات مختلفة
النتيجة بتكون قوة كبيرة وعزم قوى , هل تقدر هده القوة إدارة مولد كهربائي سرعته 3000 دورة بالدقيقة
سوف نحدد قوته المطلوبة بعد معرفتا بناتج القوة التي نحصل عليها من العجلات 
وسوف أوضح ذلك . مع افتراض أن محرك نصف حصان غير قادر على إدارة العجلات
بالسرعات الابتدائية لكنه قادر على إدارتها إذا وصلت سرعة العجلات نفس سرعته .
1 محرك كهربائي نصف حصان سرعته 1500 لفة / دورة بالدقيقة .
2 عجله (Flywheel) وزنها 25 كيلو جرام ما يعادل 55 رطل قطرها 46 سم مثبته على قواعد (بيرنج) 
نسبة بكرة المحرك إلى بكرة العجلة 2:1 العجلة ستكون سرعتها نصف سرعة المحرك =750 لفة بالدقيقة .
3 نسبة بكرة العجلة الأولى إلى بكرة العجلة الثانية 1:2 لمضاعفة السرعة للعجلة الثانية لتصبح سرعتها
ضعف سرعة العجلة الأولى = 1500 لفة بالدقيقة .
4 نسبة بكرة العجلة الثانية إلى بكرة العجلة الثالثة 1:1 لأحتاج زيادة في السرعة لهذه العجلة بس محتاج
لوزنها لأن أي زيادة الوزن أو زيادة في القطر أو زيادة في السرعة يعتبر زيادة في العزم.
الآن سرعة العجلة الثالثة 1500 لفة بالدقيقة . إجمالي القوة من وزن العجلات سيجتمع هنا في البكرة
الأخيرة حق العجلة الثالثة , سأتحكم فقط في نسبة البكرة إلى بكرة المولد المراد تدويره أذا كان المولد
يحتاج 3000 لفة في الدقيقة تكون النسبة 1:2
هده العملية شبيهة بصندوق التروس (الجيربوكس) حق السيارة الذي يستمد قوة من محرك السيارة
عشان تغييرالسرعات,السيارة تبدأ بسرعة ابتدائية (عزم قوى سرعه بطيئة) ثم متوسطه (عزم متوسط سرعه متوسطه ) ثم عاليه (عزم خفيف سرعه عالية ) رغم أن المحرك قوة واحده .
هنا القوة إلي نستخدمها نتيجة من دوران العجلات بعد أن تم توصيلها إلى السرعة العالية
نتج منها طاقة حركيه عالية . 



الموضوع طويل وله تكمله بأذن الله​


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 يناير 2012)

جندان قال:


> واليكم البيانات التالية الخاصة بدوران العجلة فقط بدون حساب قوة المحرك الدافع لها لأنها تخص
> الكتلة ودوران الأجسام حول محورها بإمكانكم مراجعتها والتدقيق فيها.
> 750 r.p.m. سرعة العجلة
> 25 mass(kg) وزن الكتلة بالكيلوجرام
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

بعد مراجعة صحة بيانات الطاقة المخزونة في الكتلة و عزم القصور الذاتي للكتلة و السرعة الخطية لجزيئات الكتلة

و لكن كيف حسبت مقدار القوة التي تؤثر بها الكتلة التي تتحرك حركة دائرية بسرعة منتظمة
المفروض تساوي صفر و ليست 34058 نيوتن

فهل ممكن ان توضح لنا كيف حسبتها؟

و كذالك توضح لنا هل الغرض منها ان تعمل لتخزين الطاقة كالبطاريات ام لشيء آخر



و جزاك الله كل خير أخي جندان


----------



## جندان (16 يناير 2012)

الأستاذ محمد المصري
أشكرك لاهتمامك ومتابعتك للموضوع 
لاحظ أخى الكريم أن العجلة تدور حركة دائرية حول محورها وفى اتجاه القوة المؤثرة عليها
وليس متعامد مع اتجاه حركتها لتكون القوة تساوي صفرا وإلا لن يتحرك الجسم أبدا
فالعجلة سرعتها ثابتة لذا تسارعها = صفر وإذا كنت تقصد التسارع
يمتلك الجسم شغلا عندما تحركه مسافة معينة باتجاه القوة وكلما زادت القوة زاد الشغل 
الشغل = القوة نيوتن × المسافة متر
الجول وحدة الشغل (العمل المنجز)
هذه المعادلات التي استخدمتها للجدول أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحتها .
أما بالنسبة لشرح المعادلات فاتركها للمختصين
Kilogram	25	Mass
Metr .23	Diameter
velocity	750	rpm

force = ( 4 * (3.142 * 3.142) * mass * radius) / ((1/(rpm/60)) * ((1/(rpm/60))))
= (4 * ( 3.142 * 3.142 ) * 25 * 0.23 ) / (( 1 / (750 / 60 )) * (( 1 / ( 750 / 60 )))) = 35478
newton = 0.1019716 kilogram-force 1 
Force _ kg . value = force * 0.1019716

34058 * 0.1019716 = 3473
نحن هنا قمنا بتكبير القوة بواسطة البكرات حق العجلات 
وأنجزنا شغل بواسطة القوة المحركة (المحرك) 
ولنا بأذن الله تكمله للموضوع والغرض منه​


----------



## محمد.المصري (17 يناير 2012)

جندان قال:


> الأستاذ محمد المصري
> أشكرك لاهتمامك ومتابعتك للموضوع
> لاحظ أخى الكريم أن العجلة تدور حركة دائرية حول محورها وفى اتجاه القوة المؤثرة عليها
> وليس متعامد مع اتجاه حركتها لتكون القوة تساوي صفرا وإلا لن يتحرك الجسم أبدا
> فالعجلة سرعتها ثابتة لذا تسارعها = صفر ​


​
جزاك الله كل خير أخي جندان

هو كذلك ما اقصده
العجلة تتحرك حركة دائرية بسرعة زاوية ثابتة (هذا بعد بدأ تشغيل الماتور بزمن معين )
و بالتالي اذا كان تسارع العجلة يساوي صفر فإن محصلة القوة و العزم الدوراني المؤثر على العجلة يساوي صفر
و كمثال بسيط السيارة التي تتحرك بسرعة ثابته محصلة القوة المؤثرة عليها تساوي صفر
و هذا بالرغم من وجود قوة المحرك الدافعة داخل السيارة و ذلك لان هذه القوة تتعادل مع قوة المقاومة التي تعيق حركة السيارة 
و بالتالي فالشغل الذي تبذله كتلة السيارة التي تتحرك بسرعة ثابتة يساوي صفر

و في العجلة فإن عزم الدوران للماتور يساوي عزم الاحتكاك (المقاومة) في الماتور و العجلة 
و مقدارهما (بفرض ان كفائة الماتور 100%) يساوي
القدرة الكهربية للماتور مقسوم السرعة الزاوية للماتور
قدرة الماتور (0.5 حصان = 375 واط)/( 
2*pi* عدد الدورات للماتور في الثانية )
و يساوي (375)/ (2*3.14*1500/60) = 2.39 نيوتن متر

اما لو اردت ان تحسب عزم الدوران و ليست القوة و الذي يؤثر بها عزم دوران الماتور على العجلة من لحظة التشغيل حتي ان تثبت السرعة الزاوية للعجلة
فهي متعلقة بالماتور و لا يمكن حسابها بأي طريقة حسابية
و كذلك هي متغيرة في حظة بدأ تشغيل الماتور الواحد
حيث يكون للماتور عزم عند بدأ التشغيل يختلف عن العزم عند انتظام الحركة



​


جندان قال:


> وإذا كنت تقصد التسارع
> يمتلك الجسم شغلا عندما تحركه مسافة معينة باتجاه القوة وكلما زادت القوة زاد الشغل
> الشغل = القوة نيوتن × المسافة متر
> الجول وحدة الشغل (العمل المنجز)
> ...




أخي الكريم هذا المقدار الذي حصلت عليه هو عبارة عن ضعف مقدار طاقة الحركة الدورانية للعجلة مقسوم على نصف القطر
2*4080/0.23 = 35478 
و لا اعلم ما هذا المقدار حتى الآن :31:
فممكن بعض التوضيح
​


جندان قال:


> نحن هنا قمنا بتكبير القوة بواسطة البكرات حق العجلات
> وأنجزنا شغل بواسطة القوة المحركة (المحرك)
> ولنا بأذن الله تكمله للموضوع والغرض منه



لم أرى تكبير للقوة مثل كوريك السيارة و المكابس الهيدروليكية

و كذلك نحن في انتظار تكملة الموضوع و الغرض منه


و جزاك الله كل خير أخي جندان


----------



## جندان (18 يناير 2012)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ​
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي جندان
> 
> هو كذلك ما اقصده
> ...




الأستاذ محمد المصري 

لو رفعت السيار بحيت لاتلامس العجلات الارض معادلتك صحيحة 
أنت قلت بنفسك (السيارة التي تتحرك بسرعه ثابته ) فطالما السيارة تتحرك يعنى في ازاحه 
والاازاحه تحدت عندما ثؤثر قوة ما على جسم فتسبب فى ازاحتة مسافه معينة

أنا قلت أن العجلة تدور حركة دائرية حول محورها وفى اتجاه القوة المؤثرة عليها وليس متعامد مع اتجاه حركتها
لتكون القوة تساوي صفرا وإلا لن يتحرك الجسم أبدا . وإذا كنت تقصد التسارع فالعجلة سرعتها ثابتة لذا تسارعها = صفر

القانون الثاني لنيوتن 
إن التسارع الذي تكتسبه نقطه مادية بفعل قوة مؤثرة عليها يأخذ اتجاه القوة و يتناسب معها طرديا 
من حيث المقدار.وهذا يعني بان تسارعا لا صفريا ينبغي ان يدل على وجود قوة لا صفرية

المقدار الذي حصلت عليه العجلة من دورانها حول محورها قوة 35478 نيوتن = 3617 كيلوجرام قوة

اخاف نتوه فى المعادلات اللى تشيب بالشعر ونبعد عن الموضوع 

وعلى سبيل المثال أنت تسوق سيارتك على سرعة 120 كيلومتر في الساعة وحمولة السيارة 3 طن
فرغ تعشيق الجير وأطفأ المحرك ماذا تلاحظ ,,, ستجد ان السيارة لازالت مندفعة , بس بسرعة متناقصة 
إلى أن تتوقف. احسب المسافة التي قطعتها السيارة من وقت ما أطفئت المحرك 
سنجد الاندفاع عمل ازاحه للسيارة بحمولتها مسافة كذا متر لو قلنا مثلا 50 متر او 100 متر
المهم السيارة قطعت المسافة وحمولتها 3 طن هذه الإزاحة التي تمت هي طاقة الحركة هي الطاقة التي يكتسبها
الجسم بفعل حركته ( مثل الجسم الساقط ) . فالسيارة قطعت المسافة بدون ماتستهلك مني شبئ 




من هذا المبدء بدت افكر فى دوران العجلات لتعطينا قوة وعزم لادارة مولد كهربائى
وكما قلت فى بداية المشاركة سنقوم بدوير العجلات بمحرك قوى قادر على ادارتها لتوصيلها لااقصى سرعتها 




بعد ذلك سيكون المحرك الصغير يواصل العمل

هذا رابط لمقطع فيديو لشرح العملية البدائية لتدوير العجله حتى وصولها الى أقصى سرعتها وعند فصل الطاقه استمرت 40 تانيه
فى حالة دوران حتى توقفت

http://www.gulfup.com/X8su727vegnwgg

والله الموفق​


----------



## جندان (18 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقل ربى زدني علما 

تابع الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة
لو نظرنا إلى اي محرك لتوليد الكهرباء مهما كان حجمه صغير أو كبير ديزل أو بترول مزعج أو صامت 
وظيفته الأساسية تدوير بكرة دينامو مولد كهربائي وتعتمد قوة المكينة على قوة الدينمو 

على سبيل المثال فى مواصفات المولدات نجد بعض التفاصيل







لاكن مانعرف تفاصيل قوة المكينة ولا عزمها 

صورة توضيحيه لمولد كهربائي

http://im12.gulfup.com/2012-01-18/132690986371.bmp
http://im22.gulfup.com/2012-01-18/1326909929581.bmp
صورة توضيحيه لدينامو مولد كهربائي 

http://im16.gulfup.com/2012-01-18/1326910040991.bmp

هذا المولد الحد الأقصى له 10 كيلو وات يحتاج تقريبا 16 حصان وعزم 21 رطل/قدم وسرعه 3000 لفة بالدقيقة .
أحنا لو ركبنا بكرة لهذا المولد ودورناه في المنظومة الميكانيكية ألموضحه أعلاه 
أذا كان مجموع وزن القوى من الثلاث العجلات اللي عملناها قادرة
على تدوير الدينامو بالقوة والعزم والسرعة المطلوبة بنحصل على 10 كيلو وات
المهم معرفة ناتج القوة اللى بنحصل عليها علشان نحدد قدرة الدينامو اللي بستخدمة 
وأتوقع بأدن الله قوه اكثر لااننا كلما زيدنا فى الوزن أو فى السرعة أو فى القطر تزيد القوة 
وأنا هنا استخدمت سرعة منخفظة حتى يكون في مجال لزيادة السرعة أذا احتجت قوة اكبر
قد يقول شخص إيه استفدنا طالما بنستخدم كهرباء لتعطينا كهرباء
أقوله أول استفادة إننا استهلكنا واحد كيلو وات للمحرك ومقابله استفدنا تسعه كيلو وات مجانا من الدينامو 
بدون ديزل أو بترول أو صوت مزعج 
إذا نجحنا وشغلناه ... المرحلة اللي بعدها ستكون مفاجئه

أرجو ان اكون وضحت الفكرة لكم لمناقشتها 

اللهم نسألك علما نافعا ورزق واسعا وشفاء من كل داء​


----------



## جندان (18 يناير 2012)

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## جندان (18 يناير 2012)




----------



## zamalkawi (18 يناير 2012)

أخي
ما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه؟
وباختصار بدون الدخول في تفاصيل المعادلات...
أرى أنك دورت موتور بالكهرباء، ثم استخدمت هذا الدوران لتدوير مولد كهربي
جميل
ماذا استفدنا نحن، وماذا استفادت البشرية؟
ما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه؟؟!!!


----------



## جندان (19 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي
> ما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه؟
> وباختصار بدون الدخول في تفاصيل المعادلات...
> أرى أنك دورت موتور بالكهرباء، ثم استخدمت هذا الدوران لتدوير مولد كهربي
> ...



أول استفادة إننا استهلكنا واحد كيلو وات للمحرك ومقابله استفدنا تسعه كيلو وات مجانا من الدينامو


----------



## جندان (19 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقل ربى زدني علما 

تابع الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة
لو نظرنا إلى اي محرك لتوليد الكهرباء مهما كان حجمه صغير أو كبير ديزل أو بترول مزعج أو صامت 
وظيفته الأساسية تدوير بكرة دينامو مولد كهربائي وتعتمد قوة المكينة على قوة الدينمو 

على سبيل المثال فى مواصفات المولدات نجد بعض التفاصيل







لاكن مانعرف تفاصيل قوة المكينة ولا عزمها 

صورة توضيحيه لمولد كهربائي









صورة توضيحيه لدينامو مولد كهربائي 






هذا المولد الحد الأقصى له 10 كيلو وات يحتاج تقريبا 16 حصان وعزم 21 رطل/قدم وسرعه 3000 لفة بالدقيقة .
أحنا لو ركبنا بكرة لهذا المولد ودورناه في المنظومة الميكانيكية ألموضحه أعلاه 
أذا كان مجموع وزن القوى من الثلاث العجلات اللي عملناها قادرة
على تدوير الدينامو بالقوة والعزم والسرعة المطلوبة بنحصل على 10 كيلو وات
المهم معرفة ناتج القوة اللى بنحصل عليها علشان نحدد قدرة الدينامو اللي بستخدمة 
وأتوقع بأدن الله قوه اكثر لااننا كلما زيدنا فى الوزن أو فى السرعة أو فى القطر تزيد القوة 
وأنا هنا استخدمت سرعة منخفظة حتى يكون في مجال لزيادة السرعة أذا احتجت قوة اكبر
قد يقول شخص إيه استفدنا طالما بنستخدم كهرباء لتعطينا كهرباء
أقوله أول استفادة إننا استهلكنا واحد كيلو وات للمحرك ومقابله استفدنا تسعه كيلو وات مجانا من الدينامو 
بدون ديزل أو بترول أو صوت مزعج 
إذا نجحنا وشغلناه ... المرحلة اللي بعدها ستكون مفاجئه

أرجو ان اكون وضحت الفكرة لكم لمناقشتها 

اللهم نسألك علما نافعا ورزق واسعا وشفاء من كل داء


----------



## zamalkawi (19 يناير 2012)

جندان قال:


> أول استفادة إننا استهلكنا واحد كيلو وات للمحرك ومقابله استفدنا تسعه كيلو وات مجانا من الدينامو



أخي، هل سمعت عن شيء اسمه مبدأ حفظ الطاقة؟
هل سمعت عن معلومة تقول أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث؟


----------



## jomma (19 يناير 2012)

في احسن الظروف سوف تتحصل على 1كيلووات وهذا ايضا غير ممكن في وجود المقاومة الميكانيكية مثل الإحتكاك، من اين يأتي الجهاز بــ 9 كيلووات، إذا كان هذا العمل يكلفك مبالغ نقذية فأنصجك بالتوقف عن الخوض في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## جندان (20 يناير 2012)

خلاص ياشباب نصرف النظر عن الموضوع وأنصحكم بزيارة موضوع العضو فائق التميز كي تحققو الاستفادة


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 يناير 2012)

جندان قال:


> خلاص ياشباب نصرف النظر عن الموضوع وأنصحكم بزيارة موضوع العضو فائق التميز كي تحققو الاستفادة


 
*??? *

*خلاص!! *


----------



## jomma (20 يناير 2012)

جندان قال:


> خلاص ياشباب نصرف النظر عن الموضوع وأنصحكم بزيارة موضوع العضو فائق التميز كي تحققو الاستفادة



بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو الجنادين (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا أخي جندان على هذا الموضوع 
انت وصلت إلى فكرة إمكانية توليد طاقة مستمرة ذاتية بدون استخدام الوقود الإ عند حال التشغيل
بارك الله فيك وواصل بحثك


----------



## أبو الجنادين (21 يناير 2012)

موضوعك أخي الجندان قيم وقد أثريته بالشرح مدعما بالصور فجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وقد سبقك شاب سوداني بعمل مولد ذاتي لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث يعمل المولد دون الحاجة إلى طاقة خارجية مثل الغاز ، البنزين ، الجازولين ، الزيت ، الشمس ، الهواء أو الماء أو أي مصدر آخر! 

http://www.alnilin.com/news-action-show-id-18579.htm

فواصل أخي الجندان ولا تثني جهدك العراقيل والصعوبات والأراء بالبحث 

وفقك الله


----------



## جندان (31 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اطلب من الإخوة المشرفين توضيح نوع المخالفة لقانون حفظ الطاقة وما علاقته في موضوعي المقدم بعنوان الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة 
أنا أرى بأنكم أخطئتم فى تقييمكم للموضوع واستعجلتم بوضع المخالفة بجانب الموضوع بدون ما تتأكدو من فكرة العمل 
وأستذليت ببعض الرسومات والصور الموضحة لشرح العملية الميكانيكية وكان فى تجاوب مع بعض المشرفين والرد على أسئلتهم واستفساراتهم
عن طبيعة فكرة الموضوع وكانت نقاشات قيمة وممتازة . وعندما خرجت بعض المشاركات بنوع من الإحباط توقفت عن المواصله
مع علمى بان المشاركة لازم تكون فى صلب الموضوع والتصحيح اذا كان فى خطاء يجب مراجعته للاستفادة العامة وليست فرصة لزيادة 
عدد المشاركات بدون ماأثبت صحة كلامي حتى من الواقع العملي . ولا يجب أن استخدم وسيله لجذب القراء رغبة للفت الانتباه
انا قلت في بداية المشاركة لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولمن يحب أن يستفيد لمجرد العلم بالفكرة
وموضوعي من البداية إلى النهاية يتكلم عن الحركة الدائرية (دوران الأجسام) كيف استطيع أن انفي وجود طاقة لتحريكها 
فالطاقة التي قامت بتحريك هذه العجلات هي من المحرك الكهربائي ويعتبر هو القوة المؤثرة الفاعلة للدوران (مسببات الحركة)
وهذا يعنى إنها لم تتحرك من ذات نفسها ( لاتوجد حركه بدون طاقة مسببه للحركة ) إذن أنا لم اخلق طاقه من العدم لتدوير الأجسام .
وبما إننا قدرنا على تدوير الأجسام بسرعات عالية أذن الأجسام ستكتسب طاقة حركية وهى الطاقة التي يكتسبها الجسم بفعل حركته
أذن العجلات بسبب ثقلها وسرعت دورانها اكتسبت خاصية جديدة وهي القدرة على انجاز شغل 
وطالما انها قادرة على انجاز عمل وهى في حالت الدوران ماذا اسمي الطاقة الموجودة فيها ألان 
وهى تعتبر طاقة أنيه أو لحظيه قادرة على انجاز عمل مع استمرارية الدوران 
أذن الاستفادة كانت من الطاقة المخزونة فى العجلات لتوليد طاقه كبيره ناتجة من العجلات بسبب طاقه صغيره من المحرك الكهربائي
هذا مفهومي البسيط عن الطاقه المخزونة ’
فماهي المخالفة من قانون حفظ الطاقة أرجو توضيح ذلك​


----------



## jomma (31 يناير 2012)

جندان قال:


> أقوله أول استفادة إننا استهلكنا واحد كيلو وات للمحرك ومقابله استفدنا *تسعه كيلو وات مجانا من الدينامو
> بدون ديزل أو بترول أو صوت مزعج *



سيدي الكريم هذا ما ذكرته في مداخلتك، وهو مخالفة صريحة لقانون بقاء الطاقة.


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


كيف حالك أخي جندان اتمنى ان تكون بخير




جندان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اطلب من الإخوة المشرفين توضيح نوع المخالفة لقانون حفظ الطاقة وما علاقته في موضوعي المقدم بعنوان الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة
> أنا أرى بأنكم أخطئتم فى تقييمكم للموضوع واستعجلتم بوضع المخالفة بجانب الموضوع بدون ما تتأكدو من فكرة العمل
> ​





​


جندان قال:


> أقوله أول استفادة إننا استهلكنا واحد كيلو وات للمحرك ومقابله استفدنا *تسعه كيلو وات مجانا من الدينامو
> بدون ديزل أو بترول أو صوت مزعج
> *​






و هذا ما وضحه دكتور جمعة في المشاركة السابقة

جزاه الله كل خير


حيث الطاقة الخارجة من النظام اكبر من الطاقة الداخلة الي النظام



​


جندان قال:


> وأستذليت ببعض الرسومات والصور الموضحة لشرح العملية الميكانيكية وكان فى تجاوب مع بعض المشرفين والرد على أسئلتهم واستفساراتهم
> عن طبيعة فكرة الموضوع و كانت نقاشات قيمة وممتازة . وعندما خرجت بعض المشاركات بنوع من الإحباط توقفت عن المواصله
> مع علمى بان المشاركة لازم تكون فى صلب الموضوع والتصحيح اذا كان فى خطاء يجب مراجعته للاستفادة العامة وليست فرصة لزيادة
> عدد المشاركات بدون ماأثبت صحة كلامي حتى من الواقع العملي . ولا يجب أن استخدم وسيله لجذب القراء رغبة للفت الانتباه
> ...




بارك الله فيك أخي جندان

و لابد ان لا تيأس عندما تعرف الصحيح 







جندان قال:


> فالطاقة التي قامت بتحريك هذه العجلات هي من المحرك الكهربائي ويعتبر هو القوة المؤثرة الفاعلة للدوران (مسببات الحركة)





جندان قال:


> وهذا يعنى إنها لم تتحرك من ذات نفسها ( لاتوجد حركه بدون طاقة مسببه للحركة ) إذن أنا لم اخلق طاقه من العدم لتدوير الأجسام .
> وبما إننا قدرنا على تدوير الأجسام بسرعات عالية أذن الأجسام ستكتسب طاقة حركية وهى الطاقة التي يكتسبها الجسم بفعل حركته
> أذن العجلات بسبب ثقلها وسرعت دورانها اكتسبت خاصية جديدة وهي القدرة على انجاز شغل
> وطالما انها قادرة على انجاز عمل وهى في حالت الدوران ماذا اسمي الطاقة الموجودة فيها ألان
> ...



كما نوهنا سابقا انه لا يمكن ان نستخدم طاقة صغيرة لتحريك العجلة للحصول على طاقة كبيرة
و ان اذا حدث ذلك يكون مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة الذي ينص على ان الطاقة لا تفني و لا تستحدث من العدم

ففي حالة استخدام طاقة صغيرة لتحريك العجلة للحصول على طاقة كبيرة فإن الفرق في الطاقتان هو ايضا طاقة ليس لها مصدر اي انها استحدثت من العدم


و في حالة استخدام طاقة كبيرة لتحريك العجلة للحصول على طاقة صغيرة (الكلية الحرارية و الكهربية و...) فإن الفرق في الطاقتان هو ايضا طاقة ليس لها تحويل اي انها فنت 


و لكن يمكنك اخي اثبات انه لا يمكن استخدام طاقة صغيرة للحصول على طاقة كبيرة بدون استخدام قانون حفظ الطاقة و باستخدام المعادلات فقط .. فهل تريد ذلك؟



و أخيرا تحدثنا من قبل عن الطاقة المختزنة التي تملكها العجلة التي على شكل حلقة و التي وزنها 25 كيلو جرام و لها نصف قطر 23 سم و تتحرك بسرعة زاوية 750 دورة في الدقيقة 

و قلنا ان الطاقة الحركية الكلية لها تساوي تقريبا *4080 جول اي تساوي 1.13 وات ساعة

*و هذا المقدار صغير جدا اقل من الطاقة التي تحملها بطارية الجوال (الموبايل) حيث ان الطاقة المخزونة في بطارية الموبايل نوكيا تساوي 3.7 وات ساعة (الواط ساعة يساوي 3600 جول)

و بالمقارنه بين وزن العجلة التي وزنها 25000 جرام و وزن البطارية التي وزنها 25 جرام
و عمر البطارية حتى تفرغ تقريبا بدون استخدام 40 يوم و  عمر العجلة حتى تتوقف تقريبا بدون استخدام 40 ثانية
ينتج ان فكرة التخزين غير اقتصادية



و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جندان (2 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الأفاضل الدكتور جمعة والإستاد محمد المصري جزاكم الله كل خير لطول بالكم وسعت صدوركم 
ياأخوانى هذه أول مشاركه لي لهذا المنتدى ولم يسبق لي أن شاركت في اي منتدى من قبل . ولا توجد
عندي معرفة بأقسام المنتدى من كثرتها ولا اعرف إذا كان هذا القسم هو القسم المناسب لمناقشة موضوعي 
أو يوجد قسم أخر في هذا المنتدى مختص بمثل هذه الااعمال . ارجوا توجيهي لما ترونه مناسب .
وأريد أن أقول بان فكرة الموضوع ابسط مما تتصوروه ولا يحتاج إلى تعقيد وهده الأشياء نراها في حياتنا أليوميه





فمثلا نحن سمعنا عن طاقة الرياح وشاهدنا كيف يستفاد منها في أشياء كثيرة ومنها تشغيل مولدات الكهرباء . 
فقوة الرياح تقوم بتدوير المراوح فقط , والمراوح تدير المولد والمولد هو الذي ينتج الكهرباء.
أذن الطاقة التي دورت المولد هي طاقة الرياح .
وشلالات الأنهار يستفاد منها لتدوير مولدات الكهرباء .وأيضا في السيارات المحرك يدير المولد لتغذية البطارية
والأنوار وأجهزة السيارة الكهربائية وأيضا الدرجات الهوائية يوجد مولد صغير يعمل عندما تدور العجلة الخلفية
وينتج كهرباء كافية لااضائة لمبة واحدة فقط والمحركات التى تعمل بالبترول أو الديزل وضيفتها تدوير المولد فقط 
وكلما كبر حجم المولد كبر حجم المحرك .





اذن المولد مستقل بذاته ومطلوب قوة مناسبة لتدويره حسب قوة الخرج التي سينتجها وعلى سبيل المثال 




هذا مولد يعطى 6250 watt يحتاج قوة محركة لتدويره 10 hp أذن المطلوب تدويره بأي طريقة كانت
بحيث تعطيه القوة المناسبة التي يحتاجها .. وعلى ضوء هذا عملت هذه المنضومه لتعطينا محصلة 
القوة الناتجة من دوران وزن العجلات .
وهل هذا العمل المقدم من واقع حياتنا أليوميه التي نراه إمامنا ولانسئل أنفسنا كيف يعمل . 
وموضوعنا هذا تقليد لما نشاهده من صناعات بس بأسلوب بدائي 
هل هذا العمل سيكون معلق علية لافتة (الطاقة لاتفنى ولاتستحدث من العدم) (مخالفة صريحة لقانون بقاء الطاقة)
(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة) طيب للمرة الثانية أرجو توضيح هذا لأننا إلى ألان لم أكمل بقية الموضوع
لأن نجاحه متعلق بهده المرحلة .

قال تعالى ولا تقفوا ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤلا صدق الله العظيم


----------



## jomma (2 فبراير 2012)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود، الموضوع مهم وله تطبيقاته مثال على ذلك محرك السيارة،
> حيث تقوم الحذافة (fly wheel) الني تكتسب طاقة دورانها وتقوم ايضا بتخزين الطاقة من الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق الوقود في المحرك



سيد جندان: اذا راجعت مداخلتي الاولى لوجدت انني باركت محاولتك لتخزين الطاقة بعيدا عن الطاقة الحرة او المجانية المتمثلة في الطاقة الهيدروليكية وطاقة الرياح وغيرها مما ذكرت في مداخلتك الاخيرة. ولكن عندما ذكرت بانك سوف تتحصل على 9 كيلووات وفهمت من ذلك بانك سوف تتحصل على هذه القدرة بصفة مستمرة من استهلاكك لـ 1 كيلووات بصفة مستمرة ايضا بداء الموضوع مخالفا لقانون بقاء الطاقة.
عموما نحن نتحدث في موضوع تخزين الطاقة وتقاس بالكيلوجول وليس بالكيلووات لان الاخير هو وحدة القدرة (power) التي بالطبيعة لا يمكن تخزينها.
اذا تحصلنا من الدينمو على 3600 كيلوجول لمدة ساعة كاملة اي 3600 ثانية فهذا يعني ان قدرة الدينمو وهي الطاقة مقسومة على الزمن سوف تكون 1 كيلووات.
الان اذا اردت ان تتحصل على 10 كيلوات من المنظومة على سبيل المثال فان الطاقة المخزنة وهي 3600 كيلوجول سوف يتم استهلاكها في زمن قدره 360 ثانية فقط، بمعنى اخر سوف تقوم بتخزين الطاقة في زمن قدره ساعة واحدة، وتستهلكها في زمن وقدره 360 ثانية، هذا لان الطاقة لا تخلق من العدم.
الطاقة هنا سيدي الكريم مثل اي سلعة او نقود يمكن ان تمضي زمن طويل في تخزينهما ولكن قد تستهلكهما في لحظات معدودة، هذا يعتمد على معدل تخزينك لهما ومعدل استهلاكك، اي على قدرة التخزين وقدرة الاستهلاك، ولكن بالتاكيد لن تحصل على شئ لم تقوم بتخزينه. واسف على الاطالة.


----------



## جندان (4 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 وقل ربى زدنى علما


أشكرك ياأستاد محمد أنت الان أعطيتنا فكرة الحل ألان وألله أعلم وأرجوا المراجعه

اذن توجد معادلتين تستخدم فيها وحدات الجول
وحدة الجول تستخدم للطاقة وأيضا وحدة الجول تستخدم للقوة (القدرة) بس بالثانية
بما إنا السرعة , القوة , الشغل , الطاقة , القدرة , العزم مرتبطين بالمسافة والزمن والكتلة 
إذن في موضوعنا الخاص بالعجلات يوجد معنا هنا الطاقة الشغل والقدرة 

الشغل : هو انجاز العمل (العمل المنجز) 

الطاقة : هي المقدرة على انجاز الشغل ومن أشكالها الطاقة الميكانيكية الطاقة الحرارية
وهي القوة التي بذلت الشغل ومنها :
طاقة الوضع potential energy EP = m . g .h [ J ]
الطاقة التي يكتسبها الجسم آما بفعل تركيبه أو بفعل ارتفاعه عن منسوب معين.
طاقة الحركة EK=1/2 m . V2 [ J ] kinetic energy
طاقة الحركة للجسم هي نصف حاصل ضرب الكتلة في مربع سرعته: ( EK=1/2 m . V2 ( J 

القدرة هي معدل تغير الشغل المبذول بالنسبة للزمن ( p = w / t = F S / t = F . v ( watt
و تقاس القدرة بوحدة الوات أو الحصان الميكانيكي horse power = 746 watt

أنت قلت إن الطاقة الحركية الكلية لها تساوي تقريبا 4080 جول إي تساوي 1.13 وات ساعة 
انت استخدمت هنا وحدات الطاقة للجول 
الوات هو سرعة إنتاج القوة أو معدل الجهد المبذول في وحدة الزمن
ووحدات القدرة للجول بالثانية الواحدة جول بالثانية = واحد وات بالثانية
الجول هو مقدار القدرة للشغّل . والجول مرتبط بالزمن والقوة 
وبما أن واحد جول = وات بالثانية 
واحد وات = واحد جول بالثانية
إذن 4080 جول = 4080 وات بالثانية = 4,080 كيلوات بالثانية 
وبما ان واحد كيلوات بالثانية = 1.34 حصان بالثانية 
اذن 4,080 كيلوات بالثانية × 1.34 حصان بالثانية = 5.471 حصان بالثانية 
هذا الناتج للعجلة الأولى 5.471 حصان بالثانية وعزمها 38.3 رطل بالثانية-قدم
العزم = T = (HP x 5252) / RPM


----------



## جندان (5 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الدكتور جمعه طيب الله أوقاتك ويشرح صدرك أمين

يبدو انه يوجد لبس في الموضوع أو أنة لم أستطيع توصيل الفكرة لكم
أنا أتكلم عن الطاقة الحركية للعجلات باعتبارها قوة محركه وليس طاقة محركة













ألان هده العجلة وهى في هذه الحالة تحتاج أربعة أضعاف قوتها لا إيقافها لا أنها اكتسبت
طاقة حركية بسبب دورانها بسرعة عالية 
المحصلة التي احتاجها الناتج من دوران وزن العجلات كم القوة (القدرة )التي سأحصل عليها
وهى تقاس بوحدة الوات أو الحصان الميكانيكي . والمرحلة اللي نناقشها ألان هي لمعرفة 
محصلة القوى يعني (كم حصان سأحصل علية من ناتج المنظومة ) 
مثلا إذا حصلنا على قوة 20 حصان ميكانيكي يعنى القوة قادرة على إدارة المولد وإنتاج الكهرباء
وكما ذكرت سابقا وهى الاستفادة الأولى . أو ابسط استفادة على الأقل من هذا العمل ..
هذه البرنامج الذي استخدمته لحساب الطاقة الحركية


----------



## zamalkawi (5 فبراير 2012)

أخي، مرة أخرى أسألك...
ما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه؟
ما الذي استفدته أنت واستفادته البشرية مما تقول؟
أنت دخلت على موضوع الأخ إيهابووو، وبالتأكيد رأيت فيه الحدافة، وهي وسيلة تخزين طاقة ميكانيكية تشبه هذه المنظومة التي صنعتها، ولكنها مصممة بطريقة أفضل
فما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه من موضوعك هذا؟


----------



## jomma (6 فبراير 2012)

السيد جندان*: لا يوجد لبس، *ولكن لاحظت في مداخلتك الأخيرة انك تخلط بين القوة(نيوتن) والقدرة (وات) والطاقة (جول). هل يتغير وزن العجلة بالدوران؟ هل تقوم العجلة بتخزين قوة او قدرة او طاقة؟ هل دققت في مداخلتي الأخيرة واستوعبت مضمونها. يمكن الحصول على قدرة اكبر من القدرة الداخلة، ولكن لا يمكن ان تتحصل على طاقة خارجة اكبر من الطاقة الداخلة لأن هذا ما ينص عليه قانون بقاء الطاقة.


----------



## جندان (7 فبراير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، مرة أخرى أسألك...
> ما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه؟
> ما الذي استفدته أنت واستفادته البشرية مما تقول؟
> أنت دخلت على موضوع الأخ إيهابووو، وبالتأكيد رأيت فيه الحدافة، وهي وسيلة تخزين طاقة ميكانيكية تشبه هذه المنظومة التي صنعتها، ولكنها مصممة بطريقة أفضل
> فما الذي تريد أن تصل إليه من موضوعك هذا؟



يأخي قلي مألذي أنت عملته وأستافادت منه البشرية كلهااااا


----------



## dan50 (16 فبراير 2012)

اسال الله العلي القدير ان يجزيكم خير الجزاء ويرضى عنا وعنكم وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ويذهب عنكم كل سوء ومكروووه انه سميع عليم مجيب امنوو معي 
آمييين
اخوكم / امين علي


----------



## جندان (23 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا درس قيم وجميل من كليّة جاتورتراكس للهندسة جامعة فلوريدا 
وهو متعلق بقانون حفظ الطاقة والطاقة المخزونة والاستفادة منها بالنسبة للطاقة الحركية
من خلال إعطاء درس تطبيقي من مصيدة الفئران الذي يحتوي على وصف صيغ للحركة 
Potential Energy ---- Velocity ---- Kinetic Energy Force ---


----------



## جندان (4 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا



اخوانى الأعزاء هذا رابط فيديو مهم مشاهدته للمهتمين بهذا الموضوع

موتور يعمل بالبطارية يدور مولد كهرباء قوته 1.5 كيلو فولت أمبير ويشغل فيه لمبة قدرتها 1000 وات
1.5 كيلو فولت أمبير = 1200 وات 
هذه فكرة الموضوع .. الموتور هنا هو القوة المحركة القادرة على تدوير المولد بسرعة 3000 لفة بالدقيقة
وبالقوة المطلوبة لمقاومة المولد . يعنى المولد يحتاج سرعة محدده وقوة (عزم) تتناسب مع قوته .
إذن المولد ليس صعب تدويره . وفكره المنظومة الميكانيكية اللي شرحنا وناقشناها هي نفس فكرة الفيديو بس
لمولدات 10كيلووات واستخدامي للعجلات الثقيلة هنا لاأننا محتاجين عزم دوران لإدارة المولد والمحافظة
على تبات السرعة وحفظ كمية الحركة الناتجة من الدوران (القوة ألدافعه )


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 أبريل 2012)

جندان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا
> 
> ...



كيف حالك أخي جندان

الرابط لا يعمل 

فعلا لقد تم اضافة خاصية عدم امكانية اضافة الرابط لمن مشاركته اقل من 30 مشاركة ( للتقليل من الاعلانات في المنتدى )

اما بالنسبة للموضوع الذي تناقشه لماذا لا تناقش بالمعادلات الازمة !!

و كذلك الغرض من الموضوع ماهو

فاذا كان تخزين طاقة (كبطارية)
فالمفروض  ليس هو أن تدرس امكانية التخزين فقط و لكن الأهم ان تدرس اقتصاديات الإنتاج مثلا حجم اجهاز و ثمنه و عمره و مقدار الطاقة المخزونة فيه و معادلات اضمحلال الطاقة فيه ثم مقارنة ذالك بأي طريقة تخزين طاقة أخري مثل البطارية الكهربية او المكثفات او طاقة وضع الأجسام 


و اذا كان استخدام طاقة صغيرة للحصول على طاقة كبيرة
فالمفروض ان تبين ذلك بالمعادلات و ان لم توجد لك المعادلات فاسئل عن المعادلات و سوف اوضح لك المعادلات على عدم امكانية ذلك مهما كان شكل النظام


----------



## alymady (7 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع ممتاذ وشيق وكنت افكر فية ولكن الحركة عن طريق ضغط المياة حيث انة سوف يتم في مزرعة ولكن هذا الموضوع غير فكرتي وسوف يكون افضل اذا تم استخدام طريقة فيدباك فلن نحتاج شيء غير بادي الحركة 
وشكرا*


----------



## alymady (7 أبريل 2012)

*أخي الكريم جندان بعد السلام عليكم 
اذا كانت لدي عدد 2 مولد (تربينة مولد) الاولي 13 كيلوات ساعة و الاخري 20 كيلوات ساعة . 
ماهي اقطار واوزان البكرات لكل **منهم وقدرة الماتور المحرك لكل منهم ** و(المكونات المطلوبة) برجاء افادتي وماهي نسبة الزيادة كلما زادت قدرة المولد اذا كان مثلا 80 كيلوات /ساعة وقدرة الماتور الذي يحركة
وشكرا aly mady*


----------



## جندان (19 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا



أخي محمد المصري
سعيد جدا بمتابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## جندان (19 أبريل 2012)

الفيديو مهم مشاهدته علشان استمر بالشرح والاتبات


----------



## جندان (19 أبريل 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h41oenbUGsE&feature=player_detailpage

موتور يعمل بالبطارية يدور مولد كهرباء قوته 1,5 كيلو فولت أمبير ويشغل فيه لمبة قدرتها 1000 وات
1.5 كيلو فولت أمبير = 1200 وات 
هذه فكرة الموضوع .. الموتور هنا هو القوة المحركة القادرة على تدوير المولد بسرعة 3000 لفة بالدقيقة
وبالقوة المطلوبة لمقاومة المولد . يعنى المولد يحتاج سرعة محدده وقوة (عزم) تتناسب مع قوته .
إذن المولد ليس صعب تدويره . وفكره المنظومة الميكانيكية اللي شرحنا وناقشناها هي نفس فكرة الفيديو بس
لمولدات 10كيلووات واستخدامي للعجلات الثقيلة هنا لاأننا محتاجين عزم دوران لإدارة المولد والمحافظة
على تبات السرعة وحفظ كمية الحركة الناتجة من الدوران (القوة ألدافعه )


----------



## جندان (19 أبريل 2012)

وهذا هو اهم فيديو اللي فيه المفاجئه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv53K9MnDuM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## جندان (19 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا



أما بالنسبة لدراسة المشروع من الناحية ألاقتصاديه ذا مش اقتصادي وبس ذا مجاني يعنى مش محتاج
مصاريف وحجمه ممكن يكون اكبر أو أصغر من النمودج ويعتبر هذا حسب التصميم المخطط له

اتمنى من الله التوفيق


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (19 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## جندان (19 أبريل 2012)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي محمد المصري
أما بالنسبة لاستخدام الطاقة والاستفادة منها

خاص بالقسم الحركي للمنظومة 

بعطيك هذه المعادلة في قوة اندفاع السيارة

هذا المثال سبق وأن ذكرته في بداية المشاركة بس بطريقه أخرى
أنت تسوق سيارتك على سرعة 120 كيلومتر في الساعة وحمولة السيارة 3 طن
أحسب كمية التحرك الدافعة (قوة اندفاع السيارة)
Momentum = mass × velocity
الكتلة = 3000 كيلوجرام
السرعة = 120 كيلومتر في الساعة = 120/3.6 = 33.333333 متر بالثانية
3000 كيلوجرام×33.333333 متر بالثانية = 100000 كيلوجرام
يعنى أصبح قوة أندافع السيارة على سرعة 120 كيلومتر في الساعة 100طن / متر بالثانية
هل توقعت هذه القوة الهائلة أنت ألان تعتبر متحكم بقوة 100 طن من القوة 

ألان العجلات اللي عملتها في المنظومة تقوم بنفس العمل للاستفادة منها لتدوير عجلة المولد


----------



## د حسين (19 أبريل 2012)

*من لا يعرف الأساسيات لا يجوز له الاستنتاج*



جندان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخي محمد المصري
> أما بالنسبة لاستخدام الطاقة والاستفادة منها
> ...


ارجو من الأخ محمد المصري ان يسمح لي بالرد نيابة عنه هذه المرة فقط:
أخي العزيز جندان تحية طيبة وبعد : عندما كتبت النتيجة 100000 كييلو غرام اين طارت المتر والثانية ( وان كنت لا تدري فانا أدللك ) ان اي رقم بدون وحدة ليس له اي قيمة فمئة بطيخة ليست مئة بطيخة في الدقيقة ... وليست مئة برتقالة ...الخ... اذن الواحدات مهمة جدا وماذكرته 100000 كيلوغرام خاطئ والصحيح هي 100000 كيلو غرام متر بالثانية (لم آت شيئ من عندي والكلام انت كتبته في الرقمين السابقين ) والفرق شاسع جدا ( أنصحك بمراجعة مبادئ علم الميكانيك ان لم تكن مهندسا ...وان كنت مهندسا أنصحك ان تراجع كل ما تعلمته في حياتك وان تلق شهادتك جانبا ... ( ارجو من الادارة ألا تزعل مني حيث لم أجد ألفاظا أرق من ذلك )) ....
واستطيع ان اجيبك ياسيد جندان بطريقة أخرى فعنوانك صحيح وهو الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة ... ولكن الطاقة التي خزنها غيرك وأطلقتها أنت ... أما ان تخزنها انت وتطلقها أنت فالقضية خسرانة ولن أدخل في التفاصيل حاليا لأنني مللت ذلك ... ولكن المثال قد يوضح فالبترول يحتوي طاقة قام بتخزينها الله عن طريق تخمر المواد العضوية التي تم تصنيعها بواسطة الشمس والماء وغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون والآزوت وغيرها ....أما نحن البشر فلا نستطيع خلق الطاقة بل نحولها من شكل لآخر او نخزنها ودائما يوجد هدر والمردود أقل من الواحد ...
أرجو ان تتفهم رأي ولك الشكر والتحية والله الموفق​


----------



## jomma (19 أبريل 2012)

جندان قال:


> ​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخي محمد المصري
> أما بالنسبة لاستخدام الطاقة والاستفادة منها
> ...



سيد جندان: تحياتي لك وللجميع، يبدوا ان هناك عدم وضوح فيما يتعلق بالمفاهيم الأساسية. إذا تحركت سيارة كتلتها 3 طن بسرعة 120 كيلومتر/ساعة، عندها تكون كمية الحركة 100000 كيلوجرام.متر/ثانية، ولكن سيد جندان لا توجد قوة هنا، يعني القوة تساوي صفر، ارجوا عدم الخلط بين القوة وكمية الحركة، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 أبريل 2012)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد : عندما كتبت النتيجة 100000 كييلو غرام اين طارت المتر والثانية ( وان كنت لا تدري فانا أدللك ) ان اي رقم بدون وحدة ليس له اي قيمة فمئة بطيخة ليست مئة بطيخة في الدقيقة ... وليست مئة برتقالة ...الخ... اذن الواحدات مهمة جدا وماذكرته 100000 كيلوغرام خاطئ والصحيح هي 100000 كيلو غرام متر بالثانية (لم آت شيئ من عندي والكلام انت كتبته في الرقمين السابقين ) والفرق شاسع جدا ( أنصحك بمراارجو من الأخ محمد المصري ان يسمح لي بالرد نيابة عنه هذه المرة فقط:
> أخي العزيز جندانجعة مبادئ علم الميكانيك ان لم تكن مهندسا ...وان كنت مهندسا أنصحك ان تراجع كل ما تعلمته في حياتك وان تلق شهادتك جانبا ... ( ارجو من الادارة ألا تزعل مني حيث لم أجد ألفاظا أرق من ذلك )) ....
> واستطيع ان اجيبك ياسيد جندان بطريقة أخرى فعنوانك صحيح وهو الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة ... ولكن الطاقة التي خزنها غيرك وأطلقتها أنت ... أما ان تخزنها انت وتطلقها أنت فالقضية خسرانة ولن أدخل في التفاصيل حاليا لأنني مللت ذلك ... ولكن المثال قد يوضح فالبترول يحتوي طاقة قام بتخزينها الله عن طريق تخمر المواد العضوية التي تم تصنيعها بواسطة الشمس والماء وغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون والآزوت وغيرها ....أما نحن البشر فلا نستطيع خلق الطاقة بل نحولها من شكل لآخر او نخزنها ودائما يوجد هدر والمردود أقل من الواحد ...
> أرجو ان تتفهم رأي ولك الشكر والتحية والله الموفق
> ​



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي دكتور حسين كيف حالك 

لك دائما أن ترد نيابة عني بدون إذن و لكن كنت أتمنى أن توضح ذلك للأخ جندان بالأسلوب العلمي لأني أعتقد انه يحتاج معرفة بعض المعلومات فلا تبخل عليه بالعلم لأي سبب فكله في ميزان حساناتك




د حسين قال:


> ولن أدخل في التفاصيل حاليا لأنني مللت ذلك ...​



​


و شكرا لك دكتور حسين


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 أبريل 2012)

jomma قال:


> سيد جندان: تحياتي لك وللجميع، يبدوا ان هناك عدم وضوح فيما يتعلق بالمفاهيم الأساسية. إذا تحركت سيارة كتلتها 3 طن بسرعة 120 كيلومتر/ساعة، عندها تكون كمية الحركة 100000 كيلوجرام.متر/ثانية، ولكن سيد جندان لا توجد قوة هنا، يعني القوة تساوي صفر، ارجوا عدم الخلط بين القوة وكمية الحركة، وبارك الله فيك



كيف أخبارك دكتور جمعة ....أتمنى أن تكون بخير

و بارك الله فيك في أختصار الخطأ في سطران

و لكن أريد أن أوضح أكثر للأخ جندان لماذا القوة علي السيارة تساوي صفر 

أولا نرجع الي تعريف القوة هي معدل التغير في كمية التحرك و ليست كمية التحرك
F = d(MV)/dt

بمعنى آخر تساوي التغير في كمية الحركة / التغير في الزمن
اذا كانت السيارة تسير بسرعة ثابتة فإن كمية التحرك لا تتغير و لذلك التغير في كمية الحركة يساوي صفر كجم.متر/ت فتكون القوة تساوي صفر نيوتن

إذن الطاقة التي تبذلها كتلة السيارة تساوي القوة * المسافة = صفر جول

و لكن اين تذهب طاقة البنزين المحترق ؟ 
عندما تتحرك السيارة بسرعة ثابتة يكون قوة المحرك يساوي قوة المقاومة و الإحتكاك على السيارة
و لذالك تتحول طاقة محرك -اذا كانت السيارة تتحرك في نفس مستوي طاقة الوضع- الى طاقة حرارية
أي ان عندما تسير السيارة تفقد طاقة وليست تعطي طاقة لنستفيد بها

و بالثل أخي جندان أن العجلات تقفد طاقة و ليست كما تقول




جندان قال:


> ألان العجلات اللي عملتها في المنظومة تقوم بنفس العمل للاستفادة منها لتدوير عجلة المولد




لاحظ أخي جندان ان السيارة لكي تسير تفقد طاقة و لا نستفيد منها من طاقة عندما تتحركة بسرعة ثابتة

​و لكن متى استفيد من طاقة حركة السيارة أليس لها طاقة حركة؟!
استفيد من طاقة حركة السيارة عندما تقل سرعتها
اي يكون هناك تغير في سرعة السيارة-تغير في كمية الحركة-
فيكون -بفرض أهمال عزم القصور الذاتي-الطاقة الناتجة = 1/2M*(V2[SUP]2[/SUP]-V1[SUP]2[/SUP] )1

أخ جندان اذا كنت تريد توضيح أو معادلات فأسئل ما تشاء
​


----------



## جندان (20 أبريل 2012)

ارجو من الساده اداره المنتدى اعطائي الفرصه بحق بالرد على د حسين مع احتافظي بحق الرد


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 أبريل 2012)

جندان قال:


> ارجو من الساده اداره المنتدى اعطائي الفرصه بحق بالرد على د حسين مع احتافظي بحق الرد



أخي جندان ماذا تقول في الرد عليه 
هل ترد على انه أخطأ و أنت مشاركتك صحيحة!!

أم هل لأنه نصحك بالتعلم بأسلوب التأنيب و لا تنسى انها نصيحة


أم لأنه قال لك أن القضية خسرانه

لا أجد في مشاركته ما يؤخذ عليه حيث لا يخالف أي قانون من قوانين الملتقى

فأي رد تريد أن تقوله اخ جندان ؟


----------



## جندان (20 أبريل 2012)

د حسين قال:


> ارجو من الأخ محمد المصري ان يسمح لي بالرد نيابة عنه هذه المرة فقط:
> أخي العزيز جندان تحية طيبة وبعد : عندما كتبت النتيجة 100000 كييلو غرام اين طارت المتر والثانية ( وان كنت لا تدري فانا أدللك ) ان اي رقم بدون وحدة ليس له اي قيمة فمئة بطيخة ليست مئة بطيخة في الدقيقة ... وليست مئة برتقالة ...الخ... اذن الواحدات مهمة جدا وماذكرته 100000 كيلوغرام خاطئ والصحيح هي 100000 كيلو غرام متر بالثانية (لم آت شيئ من عندي والكلام انت كتبته في الرقمين السابقين ) والفرق شاسع جدا ( أنصحك بمراجعة مبادئ علم الميكانيك ان لم تكن مهندسا ...وان كنت مهندسا أنصحك ان تراجع كل ما تعلمته في حياتك وان تلق شهادتك جانبا ... ( ارجو من الادارة ألا تزعل مني حيث لم أجد ألفاظا أرق من ذلك )) ....
> واستطيع ان اجيبك ياسيد جندان بطريقة أخرى فعنوانك صحيح وهو الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة ... ولكن الطاقة التي خزنها غيرك وأطلقتها أنت ... أما ان تخزنها انت وتطلقها أنت فالقضية خسرانة ولن أدخل في التفاصيل حاليا لأنني مللت ذلك ... ولكن المثال قد يوضح فالبترول يحتوي طاقة قام بتخزينها الله عن طريق تخمر المواد العضوية التي تم تصنيعها بواسطة الشمس والماء وغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون والآزوت وغيرها ....أما نحن البشر فلا نستطيع خلق الطاقة بل نحولها من شكل لآخر او نخزنها ودائما يوجد هدر والمردود أقل من الواحد ...
> أرجو ان تتفهم رأي ولك الشكر والتحية والله الموفق​




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا
الأخ العزيز والإستاد المربي الفاضل د حسين تحية طيبة وبعد
فعلا كلامك صحيح 100% بالنسبة لمتر بالثانية يمكن من المراجعة السريعة لم انتبه أني نسيت أن
اكتب متر ثانية بجانب العدد 100000 كيلوجرام مع أني كاتب بالسطر اللي بعده مباشرة 100 طن متر ثانية
فأنا أشكرك د حسين على النصائح القيمة والمصطلحات المثالية في أسلوبك الراقي وملاحظتك الذكية
لكشف الخطاء . والحمد لله أن صيغة المعادلة ماطلعت خطاء .
الإستاد د حسين أنصحك بمراجعة مشاركتي من البداية إن لم تكن قرأتها وان كنت قرأتها أنصحك أن 
تتأكد من ما كتبة في مشاركتي أنت تقول بأن عنواني صحيح وهو الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة والكلام 
ده أنت كاتبه في مداخلتك ... لكن لم أكتب ولم أقل إني سأخزن طاقه .
حتى الفيديو اللي في الروابط لا توجد فيها أي علاقة بخزن الطاقة ولا توجد طاقه خزنها غيري
أنت جبت الكلام ده من فين وأريدك أن تتبث صحت كلامك فأنا من بداية مشاركتي وأنا أتكلم عن 
الاستفادة من الطاقة المخزونة الناتجة من دوران الأجسام حول محورها وعملت رسومات
توضح ذلك في مشاركاتي يعنى كنت أتكلم عن القوة المحركة الدافعة وعمليات نقل الحركة الدورانية
وعشان أوضح الاستفادة أدخلت المولد الكهربائي لبساطة تركيبة وهذا ليس محصور على المولد فقط
ممكن أعمل رافعه كهربائية عبر كليتش أو مكبس أو مضخة والمجال واسع للتفكير.
ولم أقل إني سأخزن الطاقة في بطيخ أو برتقال أرجو قراءة المشاركات بعناية وتفهم .
وطالما أنك تقول أنها قضيه خسرانه وانك مللت منها فهذا يدل على الفشل فلماذا لا تقدم النصيحة
والتوجيه والكل سوف يقوم بالمشاركة . يمكن أنت مش محتاجها لكن غيرك عايشن في ظلام 
أرجو من الإدارة الاحتفاظ بحق الرد وأن لا تزعل مني حيث لم أجد أسلوب أفضل من هذا


----------



## د حسين (20 أبريل 2012)

*بدون تفاصيل*

الأخ العزيز جندان تحية طيبة : ارجو ان تتقبل اجاباتي بروح رياضية :
اولا ان نصيحة الأخ محمد المصري بالشرح والمعادلات نصيحة جميلة يشكر عليها ولكني اراها في غير محلها فكيف للسيد جندان ان يستوعبها حيث انها تحتاج لمتخصص ..... ولكني أفضل التبسيط من أجل الهواة او غير المختصين (( حيث ان قانون مصونية المادة والطاقة قد حسم الأمر ويؤمن به كل المتعلمين والعلماء والمختصين )) 
اما الهواة أمثال السيد جندان فأرى أن التبسيط يفيد معهم ... وأنا لم أقصد التأنيب ولكني لا أجيد المجاملة فاعذروني .
يا سيد جندان ذكرت القدرة الموجودة في دولاب يدور حول محور ولكنك لم تذكر كيف دار وكم خسرنا من الطاقة من أجل تدويره ( اي ماهي الطاقة التي نقلته من وضع السكون الى وضع الدوران ؟؟؟ ) ..وحتما لم يدر بنفسه تلقائيا ؟؟؟ وكذلك يجب ان تعلم اننا حين نستخدم اي طاقة منه سوف تنخفض سرعته حتى يتوقف ... ولم تسأل نفسك من الذي سوف يديره من جديد ؟؟؟
وعن موضوع 100000 طن متر بالثانية لم تتحدث كيف حصلت وكم من البنزين صرف عليها حتى حصلت ...صحيح انها ستمكنك من الحصول على طاقة كبيرة جدا اذا اخذتها خلال زمن قصير جدا (( مثل الصدم بجسم صلب وكبير )) ولكنها ليست أكبر مما صرف عليها خلال الوقت الطويل الذي استغرقته حتى وصلت لهذه السرعة ... ودائما الخسارة موجودة وهي على شكل حرارة ...
ورغم كل ذلك انا جاهز للاجابة على اسئلة محددة ولا تتسرع بالاستنتاج وان الشباب الذين يحاورونك مثل السيد محمد والدكتور جمعة وغيرهم فواضح انهم على سوية عالية من العلم والفهم وانصحك ان تستفيد من كلامهم ... وشكرا​


----------



## جندان (1 مايو 2012)

أخ جندان اذا كنت تريد توضيح أو معادلات فأسئل ما تشاء
[/size]​[/quote]

جزأك الله خير أخي محمد المصرى

هل السيارات والشاحنات اللي نراها تسير بسرعات عالية في الطرقات السريعة قوتها تساوى صفر
أرجو التوضيح هل القوة تساوي صفر بالنسبة للاندفاع أو لقوة الاندفاع أو للقوة المحركة التي سببت الحركة
لماذا تظهر القوة أثنا التصادم كما تفضل الدكتور حسين عندما وضح زمن الحدث للقوه اللي يحصل في ثواني ..
... 

معي هذا السؤال عن الازاحه بالاحتكاك وأرجو توضيحه بمعادلة.. وكما وعدتنا
والموضوع على نفس السيارة وحمولتها 3 طن وسرعتها 120كيلوجرام في الساعة
ألان أذا أنا فرملت بريك السيارة على نفس السرعة ونفس الحمولة وتوقفت العجلات لكن السيارة انسحبت
معي مسافة حوالي عدة أمتار خلال فترة زمنية بسيطة حتى توقفت عاملة صوت قوي وخط طويل من الكاوتش 
بسب احتكاك الإطارات بالأرض 
1 المطلوب القوة المسببة للاأزاحة الخاصة بالاندفاع وليس بقوة المحرك باعتبار العجلات قد توقفت
وهذا ما نلاحظه في الطرقات السريعة أثناء عروض السيارات (التــفحيط)
وبارك الله فيك 

وهل تعتبرهذه طاقة كامنة ؟


----------



## jomma (1 مايو 2012)

سيد جندان: قانون نيوتن الثاني ينص على ان القوة تساوي الكتلة (كتلة السيارة هنا) مضروبة في العجلة. إذا كانت العجلة تساوي صفر (وهذا ما يحدث عندما تسير السيارة بسرعة ثابتة) فإن القوة بالضرورة تساوي صفر. أما إذا اصطدمت السيارة بحائط مثلا، او اوقفت السيارة فجاءة، سوف يؤدي ذلك إلى تغير في سرعة السيارة عندها تتولد عجلة تناقصية يمكن حسابها بقسمة التغير في سرعة السيارة على زمن التغير. اما بخصوص المثال الذي ذكرته، إذا توقفت السيارة في زمن قدره 10 ثوان على سبيل المثال عندها تكون قوة الإحتكاك اللازمة لإيقاف السيارة تساوي 10 كيلونيوتن (=3*1000*120/3600/10= 10كيلونيوتن). خلاصة القول انه لا توجد قوة لجسم يتحرك بسرعة ثابتة، وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حالك أخي جندان

اولا:



جندان قال:


> جزأك الله خير أخي محمد المصرى
> 
> هل السيارات والشاحنات اللي نراها تسير بسرعات عالية في الطرقات السريعة قوتها تساوى صفر
> أرجو التوضيح هل القوة تساوي صفر بالنسبة للاندفاع أو لقوة الاندفاع أو للقوة المحركة التي سببت الحركة




المقصود سابقا بالقوة هي القوة المحصلة المؤثرة على السيارة (الفرق بين قوة محرك السيارة و قوة مقاومة الأحتكاك (مقاومة) بين أجزاء السيارة و بين عجلات السيارة و الأرض . و هذه القوة تساوي صفر

و الدليل على ذلك
 نرجع الي تعريف القوة هي معدل التغير في كمية التحرك و ليست كمية التحرك
F = d(MV)/dt

اي ان القوة تساوي التغير في كمية الحركة / التغير في الزمن

عندما تسير السيارة بسرعة تابتة و كتلة ثابتة تكون كمية الحركة ثابتة ايضا و تساوي MV

و الأن نحسب القوة و لنفرض مثلا اننا نحسب عندما كان الزمن 6 ساعات كانت كمية الحركة هي MV و عندما كان الزمن 3 ساعات كانت كمية الحركة و هي MV

فإن التغير في كمية الحركة يساوي  MV - MV = صفر كجم متر /ثانية و التغير في الزمن يساوى 6ساعات - 3 ساعات = 3 ساعات

القوة المحصلة التي تؤثر على السيارة = التغير في كمية الحركة / التغير في الزمن 
= صفر / 3 ساعات = صفر نيوتن


ثانيا:



جندان قال:


> لماذا تظهر القوة أثنا التصادم كما تفضل الدكتور حسين عندما وضح زمن الحدث للقوه اللي يحصل في ثواني ..
> ...



يمكنك بسهولة تطبيق نفس المعادلات السابقة على التصادم

و الأن نحسب القوة و لنفرض مثلا اننا نحسب 
عندما كان الزمن 600 ثانية عند توقف السيارة كانت كمية الحركة هي M*V = صفر كجم متر /ثانية حيث سرعة السيارة تساوي صفر 
و عندما كان الزمن 500 ثانية كانت كمية الحركة و هي MV

فإن التغير في كمية الحركة يساوي  MV - 0 تساوي -MV كجم متر /ثانية 
و التغير في الزمن يساوى 600 ثانية -500 ثانية= 100 ثانية


القوة المحصلة التي تؤثر على السيارة = التغير في كمية الحركة / التغير في الزمن 
= -MV م / 100ثانية

اذا كانت السرعة 120 كيلو متر في الساعة و الكتلة 3 طن و الفرق "التغير" في الزمن 100 ثانية 
يكون متوسط القوة هو 1000 نيوتن

و هنا تظهر مقدار القوة عند توقف السيارة و كذالك عند بداية حركتها

و يمكنك ايضا تطبيق ما قاله دكتور حسين جزاه الله خيرا

اذا كان الفرق في الزمن من بدابة اصطدام السيارة الي توقفها نهائيا هو 10 ثواني بدل 100 ثانية  يكون متوسط القوة هو 10000 نيوتن
و كذلك
اذا كان الفرق في الزمن من بدابة اصطدام السيارة الي توقفها نهائيا هو 0.1 ثواني بدل 100 ثانية يكون متوسط القوة هو ميجا نيوتن = مليون نيوتن

 لاحظ مقدار متوسط القوة مختلف في كل حالة لكن مقدار الطاقة المفقودة ثابتة



ثالثا:



جندان قال:


> معي هذا السؤال عن الازاحه بالاحتكاك وأرجو توضيحه بمعادلة.. وكما وعدتنا
> والموضوع على نفس السيارة وحمولتها 3 طن وسرعتها 120كيلوجرام في الساعة
> ألان أذا أنا فرملت بريك السيارة على نفس السرعة ونفس الحمولة وتوقفت العجلات لكن السيارة انسحبت
> معي مسافة حوالي عدة أمتار خلال فترة زمنية بسيطة حتى توقفت عاملة صوت قوي وخط طويل من الكاوتش
> ...



للسؤال عن الإحتكاك في لابد من معرفة بعض الأمور

منها معامل الإحتكاك (الساكن أو المتحرك) وهو قيمة ليس لها وحدات و هو خاصية تتعلق ب المادتان المتلامساتان 
مثلا بين الكاوتش و الأسفلت أو بين الحديد و الزجاج أو بين .....

و منها رد فعل الجسم (القوة المؤثرة عموديا على السطح ) و يمكن تمثيله اذا كانت الحركة على مستوى افقي يكون يساوي كتلة الجسم * عجلة الجاذبية

اما المعادلات الخاصة بالإحتكاك تختلف حسب نوع الحركة هل هي على منحني (نحسب نصف قطر الإنحناءو ...) ام على خط مستقيم

و لنفرض ان السيارة تتحرك في خط مستقيم و عجل السيارة غير متحرك

تكون هناك قوتان 
1- القوة الناتجة من التغير في كمية الحركة
2- قوة الإحتكاك
و هاتان القوتان متساويتان في المقدار و متضادان في الإتجاة

اي ان
F = -F[SUB]R[/SUB]

حيث F[SUB]R[/SUB] هي متجة قوة الإحتكاك و F هي متجة القوة الناتجة من التغير في كمية الحركة
و يساوي تقريبا u F[SUB]N[/SUB] حيث هي u معامل الإحتكاك بين السطحين و F[SUB]N[/SUB] هي قوة رد الفعل

F[SUB]N[/SUB] تساوي اذا كانت الحركة افقية هي M*g تساوي الكتلة في 9.8

و الآن معادلة الحركة هي

F = -F[SUB]R[/SUB]

d(MV)/dt=-u*M*g 

اي عند تبات الكتلة يكون


d(V)/dt=-u*g

عندما يكون معامل الإحتكاك ثابتا

v=v[SUB]0 [/SUB]-u*g*t 

حيث v[SUB]0 هي السرعة قبل الضغظ على الفرامل[/SUB]




رابعا:



جندان قال:


> وهل تعتبرهذه طاقة كامنة ؟



طاقة الحركة و طاقة الوضع و ... جميعهما طاقة تحتفظ بها الجسم 
و لكن تم تسمية كل منهم باسم خاص للتفرقة بينهم و كلهم في النهاية طاقة


----------



## د حسين (1 مايو 2012)

*بدون معادلات*

تحية طيبة للجميع
أشكر الأخوة محمد المصري والاخ جمعة على شرحهم المطول بالمعادلات .... ولكنني فضلت عدم الخوض بالمعادلات لعدة اسباب اهمها اختلاف المصطلحات بين دولة واخرى ومدرسة واخرى وبين المفاهيم العامة احيانا لذلك اعود للتبسيط لعل الأخ جندان يتوصل معنا الى فهم مشترك للموضوع :
واعود لمثال الاخ جندان :ان السيارة التي وزنها 10 طن وتسير بسرعة 100كم بالساعة مثلا ( لانستطيع القول ان قوتها صفر أم لا ؟ هذا السؤال بالأساس خاطئ للأسف ) والصحيح ومن الآخر ان الجواب كما يلي :
ان السيارة المذكورة مهما كان وزنها وسرعتها وسواء صعوا ام هبوطا وطالما انها تسير بسرعة ثابتة نستطيع فقط القول انها تخضع لمجموعة قوى تكون محصلتها الصفر وان ماتمتلكه هذه السيارة هو طاقة وليس قوة ولكنه يتحول الى قوة عند خفض السرعة ونحتاج الى قوة اذا اردنا زيادة السرعة ...واعود للسؤال :هل نسمي ذلك بقوة او طاقة كامنة ؟ ان المفهوم العام او الشعبي (يعني بالعامية ) هو صح هي طاقة كامنة اي مختبئة في السيارة ولكن العلم يسميها طاقة حركية ومصطلح الطاقة الكامنة علميا مرتبط بالوزن والارتفاع وليس بالحركة للتمييز بين الحركية والكامنة فكلاهما يمتلك قوة الحركية تظهر عند تغير السرعة والكامنة تظهر عند تغير الارتفاع عن سطح البحر ......ارجو ان اكون قد تقدمت خطوة باتجاه السيد جندان ... ولامانع من مزيد من الاستفسار وشكرا​


----------



## جندان (9 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خطوتك عزيزة يا دكتور حسين وجزأك الله خير لما تقدمه من عطاء يستفاد منه 
وأشكر الإخوة الإستاد محمد المصري والدكتور جمعه لمجهودهم الكبير .

أرجو أعطائي فرصة للمتابعة ...


----------



## عمرو سمير حسين (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*الله ينور عليك ياأخ جندان وارجو التواصل وتحياتى لادارة المنتدى العظيم*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 نوفمبر 2012)

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

رب زدني علما وثبتني على طاعتك


----------



## engineer.it2007 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجربة الفكرة*

تحية طيبة للاخ جندان على فكرته الجميلة و كذلك شكرا للسادة الافاضل الذين شاركو و علقو علىفكرة الاخ جندان 

بالنسبة للفكرة انا حبيت اجربها بنفسي لاننا بسورية بحاجة ماسة للكهرباء (مع العلم انني مهندس معلوماتية و ليس لدي خبرة كافية بعلم الميكانيك لذلك ارجو المعذرة ان اخطأت ببعض المصطلحات الميكانيكية)

فقمت بتجريب التجربة كالتالي :

1 - ثلاث عجلات وزن كل واحدة 20 كيلو غرام لكل واحدة قرصين تدوير الصغير قطره 16 سم و الكبير 32 سم 
2 - موتور محرك نصف حصان و 1500 دورة في الدقيقة قرص تدويره 8 سم 
3 - مولد كهربائي 3000 دورة في الدقيقة موصول بطارية للشحن 12 فولت قرص تدويره 8 سم

تم توصيل المكونات كما شرحها الاخ جندان بالصور بحيث المحرك يدور بسرعة 1500دورة في الدقيقة و العجلة الاولى 750 دورة في الدقيقة و الثانية 500 دورة في الدقيقة و الثالثة 1500 دورة في الدقيقة و المولد الكهربائي 300 دورة في الدقيقة .

فكانت النتائج كمايلي :
عند ربط الموكونات جميعا مع بعضها الاحظ ان المحرك لا يستطيع تدوير العجلات و المولد و اذا تمت المساعدة بتدوير العجلات في اليد مع بدء تشغيل المحرك يتم تدويرهم و لكن ببطء شديد , و لكن اذا فصلنا المولد نلاحظ ان العجلات تدور بسرعة مقبولة و ايضا اذا ابقينا على عجلة واحدة تكون سرعة دوران العجلة سريعة جدا .

فارجو من الاخ جندان او اي اخ لديه فكرة بان ينصحني ماذا اعمل لكي يستطيع المحرك تدوير العجلات الثلاثة مع المولد على افتراض انننا سنستفيد من اوزان العجلات الثاثة و دورانهم في الحصول على قوة دافعة للمولد الهربائي بحسب فكرة الاخ جندان

ارجو الاسراع في الاجابة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الخشن (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا بارك الله فيك و هذا الموضوع شاغلني من زمان بس المشكله ان كثير حبطني بالمقوله الطاقه لا تستحدث من عدم والمشكله الثانيه معنديش امكانيات اجرب الفكره
ثانيا اداره مولد بواسطة موتور انا شايفها منطقيه لان الكهرباء الناتجه مش بس بتعتمد علي سرعة دوران الموتور وبس لا بتعتمد علي عدد لفات(السلك الداخلي)
اخيرا بقول لاخي بدل من كل هذا الجدل ما عليك الا ان تجرب بنفسك الفكره طالما عندك المكونات وتثبت لنفسك ان فكرتك صحيحه او العكس و بارك الله فيك و رجاء عند نجاح الفكره اعرضها مجددا لتعم الفائده كما ذكرت


----------



## جندان (8 يناير 2013)

فكانت النتائج كمايلي :
عند ربط الموكونات جميعا مع بعضها الاحظ ان المحرك لا يستطيع تدوير العجلات و المولد و اذا تمت المساعدة بتدوير العجلات في اليد مع بدء تشغيل المحرك يتم تدويرهم و لكن ببطء شديد , و لكن اذا فصلنا المولد نلاحظ ان العجلات تدور بسرعة مقبولة و ايضا اذا ابقينا على عجلة واحدة تكون سرعة دوران العجلة سريعة جدا .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا لاعلما لنا الاماعلمتنا

الاخ الكريم engineer.it2007

اول شي الفكرة ليست فكرتي كما شاهدتها بالفيديو اللي فى الروابط فقد عملوها عدة اشخاص وعرضوها على اليوتيوب
فالمسئله هى استيعاب للفكرة وكل المطلوب هو كيف تدير هذا المولد الكهربائي .
وكانت عملية ناجحه . وحاوالت ان اطبقها بطريقه اخرى كما وضحتها بالرسومات اللى عملتها بالاتوكاد والانفتور 

وعرفت ايضا أن المولد الكهربائي يحتاج الى ثلات اشياء مهمه قوة وعزم وسرعه وكلهم مرتبطين بيعضهم وهى نفس فكرت محرك السياره .

يوجد فى مواصفات المولد معلومات يجب معرفها 
القوة المطلوبه لادارة وهى باالحصان
السرعة التدويريه عدد الدورات فى الدقيقه
العزم المطلوب لمقاومة الحمل

بالنسبه لنتائجك

حصلت معى نفس المشكلة ولقيت حل مؤقت بأننا ارخى حزام العجله الثانيه فقط 
المحرك قادر على ادارة عجله واحدة وزنها 20 كيلوجرام . اذن اسمح للمحرك يدورها لوحدها
حتى تكتكمل سرعته كامله وتكون سرعة العجله الاولى نصف سرعة المحرك الان العجله اصبح لها 
كمية التحرك الدافعة ( الرخم ) وعزم زاوى قادرة علي ادارة العجلات , الان قم بشد الحزام الثانى ببط 
بواسطة عمود شد مع بيرنج على الحزام ستبداء العجلات بالتسارع بالدوران 
اوممكن تعمل طريقه اخرى مثل ( كليتش) السيارات .

تركيب بكرات العجلات يجب ان تكون على زاويه قائمه بحيت لايوجد ميلان لحزام البكرة هذا يسبب ضعف فى الحركه . دوران العجلات لازم يكون مرن بحيت لاتكون هناك اي اعاقه للحركه الدوارنيه

العجلات (الوزن . الثقل ) كلما كان قطرالعجله كبير تحصل على قوة اكبر
فصل اي حمل على المولد حتى تكتمل دورته كامله


والله الموفق


----------



## tarek435 (9 مارس 2014)

*الطاقة الكهربائية والحركية المجانية*

:31::31::31:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا حبيت اشارك لعل مشركتى تنفع احد المسلمين او الناس اجمعين انا لست مهندس ولكن اشتركت لاهمية الفيديو الذى سأعرضه وهو مهندس يستطيع تشغيل دينامو 30 حصان بى ماتور 1 حصان انظر الفيديو والفكرة اليسيطة ستجدالروابط مع المرفقات لان المنتدى لا يسمح للاعضاء الجدد بوضع روابط

وهذا فيديو اخر لتوضيح الفكرة 
وهذا يوضح طريقة التنفيذ 
وهذا اخر 
طاقة مجانيه يارب مهندس المسلمين ينفعون بها الطاقة الكهربيه والحركية المجانية هههههههام المرفقات


----------



## ali_33 (10 مارس 2014)

أخي جندان أكمل

مع العلم بأني شغال على الموضوع وهالأيام سأعطيكم النتائج ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالرحمن مزارق (8 أبريل 2014)

بصراحة هذا المشروع جميل والله يعينك لتكمل المشروع وتنجح وتبهر الاخرين والمكذبين بهذه الاختراعات والابتكارات


----------



## mohammed55555 (9 مايو 2014)

يا جماعه انا ببحث في الموضوع ده وياريت اللي حاول يجرب يقولنا النتائج


----------



## مهندز جدة (24 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية إجلال وتقدير لك أخي العزيز جندان على طرحك للموضوع المميز .. 

في الحقيقة حبيت أشرح فكرتك من طرح الموضوع (بالكلام البلدي وبدون معادلات ) حتى تصل الفكرة للجميع سواءً مشرفين مختصين أو زوار أو هواة في مجال الميكانيكا .. 

الفكرة من الموضوع هو إنتاج تيار كهربائي بكمية كبيرة بحيث يمكن استخدام جزء من هذا التيار في توليد تيار آخر حتى تستمر المنظومة في العمل .. مثل التاجر الذي يصرف جزء من أمواله في تجارة معينة لجلب أرباح أخرى ومن ثم يأخذ جزء من هذه الاخيرة لجلب أرباح اخرى .. وهكذا دواليك ..

بصراحة الفكرة راقت لي كمبدأ في استدامة الطاقة الحرة ،، قد تكون الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من عدم .. ولكنها تتحول من طاقة حركية إلى كامنة إلى كهربية الخ ..

ارجو ان اتمكن من التواصل معك أخي جندان (إن لم يكن لديك مانع) حتى ابدأ في تنفيذ هذه الفكرة تحت اشرافك المباشر ..

تحياتي


----------



## engahmedshady (24 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود،


----------



## Fahdo (30 أبريل 2015)

وين انتهى هذا الموضوع يا أهل الله , هذا موضوع منطقي جداً , 
أتمنى من المشرفين أن يعطونا طرق التواصل مع الأخ جندان , رقم جوال بريد الكتروني .... 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## laithjnaapi (4 أغسطس 2015)

يبدو ان ماتقدم لم ينفع ما تأخر ...!!!!!! اللهم ارزق عبادك العلم والحلم ورفع عنهم الجهل


----------



## الريس المحب (13 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
يبدو ان الفكره لم تنجح:31:


----------



## g00 (4 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
بالصدفه وجدة الفيديو ده نفس الفكره


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

